# What would i need to do to get a shed fit for DWA animals ??



## mleadley (Oct 1, 2007)

What it says really, security etc !!

Thanks


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Tbh mate, i dont think a normal shed would be worthy


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

some councils wouldnt want to issue a DWA for a wooden structure tbh


----------



## mleadley (Oct 1, 2007)

SiUK said:


> some councils wouldnt want to issue a DWA for a wooden structure tbh


What would you recommend then ??


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Big Spare Room, Big secure Garage?.... Do some reaserch


----------



## mleadley (Oct 1, 2007)

Just it is probaly going to cost a shed loads to make all the modifications to the house.

Dint know if it was better to start from scratch !!


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

it does cost alot, either starting from Scratch or modifying


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

you want to speak to the council first before you make a desicion, because they might let you as long as the room is secure, personally I did my garage.


----------



## Snake_Pliskin (Apr 7, 2008)

i dont have a dwa licence yet, but i would never think or advise about keeping hots in a shed! you have to think about possible escape's and more to the point, break in and theft, to some degree you most probably would be held liable for any injury or death if someone did break in and get bitten because they are meant to be kept in a very secure enviroment.

not havin a go or nothing


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Snake_Pliskin said:


> i dont have a dwa licence yet, but i would never think or advise about keeping hots in a shed! you have to think about possible escape's and more to the point, break in and theft, to some degree you most probably would be held liable for any injury or death if someone did break in and get bitten because they are meant to be kept in a very secure enviroment.
> 
> not havin a go or nothing


Yes you would be held responcible


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

thats what the insurance covers, although if they ever had to pay out in that situation the consequences would be dire, for the keeper in question and for the hobby as a whole


----------



## Snake_Pliskin (Apr 7, 2008)

thanks for the quote declan, yeah i thought that was the law regarding hots. Not 100 percent sure as im new to hots and trying to learn all i can before applying for my licence. After all my way of lookin at it was... if someone comes on your property and a dog you have bites them., you will be sued., i can imagine it would be worse with hots as the case being 1 bite could be 1 death even if that person broke into your property. But as i say im new to these hots and still looking for a mentor! so


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Snake_Pliskin said:


> thanks for the quote declan, yeah i thought that was the law regarding hots. Not 100 percent sure as im new to hots and trying to learn all i can before applying for my licence. After all my way of lookin at it was... if someone comes on your property and a dog you have bites them., you will be sued., i can imagine it would be worse with hots as the case being 1 bite could be 1 death even if that person broke into your property. But as i say im new to these hots and still looking for a mentor! so


Yep, its disgusting if you ask me.... if there on your property..its there own fault


----------



## Snake_Pliskin (Apr 7, 2008)

i have to say in honesty that yeah... if some b%%%%rd was to try stealing my snakes and got bitten... well wouldnt have happened if you wasnt bein a theivin little twat, haha unfortunately the law protects the criminals and the law doesnt smile much upon our hobby!


----------



## mleadley (Oct 1, 2007)

Unfortunatley i dont own a garage, antone know any good builders :lol2:


----------



## Snake_Pliskin (Apr 7, 2008)

what about a spare room in the house that could be converted?


----------



## mleadley (Oct 1, 2007)

Dont have a spare room, thats got all the other reps in !!


----------



## mleadley (Oct 1, 2007)

Would a metal shed meet DWA ??


----------



## Snake_Pliskin (Apr 7, 2008)

:lol2:i seriously doubt it, same kinda scenario, too accessible to the outside world and their nasty inquisitibe theiving fingers haha, dude youre obsessed with sheds, haha.


----------



## Snake_Pliskin (Apr 7, 2008)

ok have you considered this, planning permission to build a room kinda thing on the outside of your house only accessible from the inside of your house. i dunno, i would seriously think they would expect something to be made from bricks and mortar ya know. : victory:


----------



## mleadley (Oct 1, 2007)

getting an extension onto the house costs a hell od a lot more than something from homebase thats all !!


----------



## Snake_Pliskin (Apr 7, 2008)

ok maybe you should not think about doing this then until you have the finances? i dont think homebase really makes things fit for keeping hots in. i know i wouldnt want to trust something from homebase with some really venomous snakes in it and i dont think any council or vet is going to authorise a homebase style metal or other type of shed to house hots in it.


----------



## mleadley (Oct 1, 2007)

Who said anything about hots, was only wanting a caiman !!


----------



## Snake_Pliskin (Apr 7, 2008)

well they are just as dangerous in many ways. dont think they would be good in a shed. plus if you have a power outtage and its winter, the shed isnt going to stay warm as long as a real room would, how flimsy is a homebase shed gona be? possible escape maybe? not like its a weak reptile


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

mate id just ask the council what they say.


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

yeah check with the council mate they are they only ones who can say what they would deem exceptable


----------

